# Stupid nicknames...



## Saja (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you ever had a friend with really strange nickname?

A friend and I were just talking about a guy we knew who everyone called Potroast.....aparently he looked like one. Have you ever had a friend with a silly nickname? I also had a friend that everyone called "The Brown Man" which he more or less gave himself. And I have an aunt that gets called squirell hahah.


----------



## makirollx3 (Dec 20, 2007)

My friend Victor and I have this one nickname for each other.. We call each other 'froopaloopafoschmoopa'. Inside joke, haha.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think mine is so strange, but my mom calls me stretch. lol


----------



## LilDee (Dec 20, 2007)

haha squirrel?? I wonder how that came about!

Uhhmm.. I get called double D once in a while.. lol it's my initials..

Oh.. and I had a neighbor nicknamed "Rags"


----------



## KellyB (Dec 20, 2007)

My first husband's nickname in high school was Meathead. I should have gotten a clue then, huh? Mine was Killer. I am so not a killer. I think it was supposed to be sarcastic but it stuck for many years.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 20, 2007)

My nickname is smash. haha


----------



## farris2 (Dec 21, 2007)

I work with a guy called oompa


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a friend named Hootie... actually his name is Scott, but it was a good 6 months before i ever knew his real name, and i still never know who people are talking about when they call him by his real name, which actually never happens.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember this kid back in High School was called "Big Head" because he did have a big head. It was so mean, but the kid never like, mined. I never called him that but I did use to call this one big dude Quasimodo until he told the teacher on me because I hurt his "feelings". Pfft.

Me and my family call my middle sister "gorda" (fatso) and my mom calls my little sister "huevito" (egg).

I only hear odd nicknames given by me. Haha.

I call one of my students "cheetos" because she use to eat them so much. Her actual name is Suggey (Sue-hay) but for the past 2 years it's always, "cheeto!".


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 21, 2007)

lol, I remember back in elementary school everyone had tag names...somehow I was dubbed "bubbles" since I used to chew my bubbalicious gum and blow the biggest bubble. It was dumb...but back then we thought we're so cool, esp the chicks who had bf's so they would be named something silly like "pebbles &amp; bam bam" or "romeo &amp; juliet" LOL






Then in HS, I was nicknamed kitty since I loved collecting anything Hello Kitty. I mean, I'm talking borderline obsessive. Even have a tat of the japanese word "kitty" on my left shoulder blade.


----------



## macface (Dec 21, 2007)

In High School we used to call this boy JLO because he had a big butt.


----------



## speedy (Dec 21, 2007)

There's a guy at work that we call Mary, cause his hairdo reminds us of the movie Something About Mary.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 21, 2007)

Lmao @ Quasimodo..........I use to call someone that.


----------



## Saja (Dec 22, 2007)

I forgot one....Squidget.....my friend nick.


----------



## MindySue (Dec 22, 2007)

Bwahhaa. These are funny.


----------



## Lia (Dec 22, 2007)

The best was the male JLO


----------



## Kathy (Dec 22, 2007)

My ex's best friend is named John, but they call him Chappy for some reason. I'm not sure I want to know why!

Then they call another guy Sponge Bob.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2007)

I knew a guy in high school who's last name is Goslin. We use to call him Goose. There was also this guy who use to frequent a certain nightclub my friends and I went to. He was sort of creepy and his nickname was Sideshow Bob. lol!

My friends use to call me Sharky in high school. Not sure why,lol.


----------



## Harlot (Dec 23, 2007)

Ooh, boy.... I have like alot of them hahaha. Me and my friends come years ago gave "Suzy-spare-me-a-smile" to some chick there who had pink and black highlights and always sat in a corner and ate lunch by herself. Then theres Fabio whom we call "Flabio"; not because hes big or anything (even though he has like, bigger boobs than me once in a while



) but some girl thought that was his name lol so hes been like "yeah, let me flex my flab" all rico suaveish



:

Theres "Brenda" for my best friend whos gay so the punch line is "Hey Brenda, can you bend over and pick that up for me?" in a creepy voice LOL



Ive been called just "the crazy person" cause, well, its self-explanatory haha



Theres "Honolulu" for my hawaiin friend whom Ive known for a year and still dont remember her name (cause Im like, senile?) Theres "Cheese" for some burn out aquiantence of mine cause he smells like cheese, or so Im told



Theres "Swide-swept-bang-guy" (he has one of the longest nicknames lol) for my friend's friend cause he has like, emo hair with side swept bangs (duh)



and Im tired of typing LMAO.

I love nicknames cause theres always an interesting story behind it and its just fun to have then hail to "Wendy, wendy, wendy, hey wendy, hey, listen to me, dude, wendy, wendy......wendy" AAAAAAAHHHHHH! Sometimes I get sick of hearing my name.


----------



## Lia (Dec 23, 2007)

Remembered some of my classmates: one girl is Tagaret, a mix of Margaret (her 2nd name) and tagarela, a portuguese word for the person who talks too much. We have the mason (because this friend is as 'gentle' as a mason), the ugly , the corporal (military rank - it's because he's all stiff, like he'd be wearing a military suit)


----------



## Chaela (Dec 23, 2007)

My family call my cousin, Chanelle, Boopy and me Buggy. Or we are Nikkie (her) and Mikie (me)

Oh I call my Grandma Three Shot Nellie




She has to shoot things 3 times even if she hit it the first time.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my, these are all hilarious! Neither me nor my friends have ever given each other such nick names, but we used to give them to the guys in dancing class when we were 16 - there was "Bud" because he looked *so* like Bud Bundy from Married with Children, then there was "Fish" because he pouted like a carp, there was "Baby" who always smelled of Johnson &amp; Johnson's baby lotion, and finally "Sweaty Hands", which is probably self explanatory and the reason no girl ever wanted to dance with him voluntarily.


----------

